# UDP Pakete abfangen



## Weckmann (3. Nov 2004)

Ich habe eine prinzipielle Frage:

Wenn ich das mit dem DatagramSocket richtig verstanden habe, ist es möglich über ein DatagramSocket Objekt mit dem passenden Port den UDP-Verkehr zwischen 2 Rechnern abzulauschen. Voraussetzung ist lediglich dass ich den Port kenne über den die 2 kommunizieren und dass ich mein Programm auf einem der beiden Rechner direkt laufen habe.

So, nun die Fragen:

1. Stimmt das überhaupt? Kann ich den Verkehr "fremder" Software ablauschen (unter obigen Voraussetzungen)?

2. Wenn ja, werden die so erfassten Pakete nur abgelauscht oder abgefangen? Also kommen die Pakete dennoch bei der eigentlichen Zielsoftware an oder nicht?

3. Wenn sie dennoch ankommen, was könnte ich tun, um sie wirklich abzufangen?

4. Wenn das Ablauschen so gar nicht geht, any ideas wie man so etwas sonst anstellen könnte?


Zur Info: Ich möchte eine Art Analyzer implementieren, der im optimalen Falle auch in der Lage wäre einzelne Pakete zu beeinflussen vor der weiterleitung (z.B. verzögern).


Danke im Vorraus für jegliche Informationen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Nov 2004)

glaub ich nicht!!?

Netzwerkkarte müsste ja vorher manuell in den promicous mode geschaltet werden?

schreib das mal lieber in C, da gibts schon jede menge stuff um mit tcp/ip paketen zu arbeiten.

ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nichtmal, dass in java irgendwie auf das "rohe" Paket zugreifen kannst


----------



## X-Dragon (4. Nov 2004)

Ich denke es ist möglich..
z.B.
Ich schreibe ein Chatprogramm mit Delphi und mach es an... dann schreibe ich eins mit Java...
Danach kann ich das Java-Programm mit dem Delühi Programm verbinden.. halt z.b wenn ich ein Server mit Delphi schreibe und einen Client mit Java.... 
....
Ich denke es wäre möglich.... du brauchst nur die IP von dem Server und den Port... mehr net.....


----------



## Weckmann (4. Nov 2004)

Danke für die Zuversicht ;-)
Ich werde es ausprobieren, und wenns klappt sag ich mehr darüber ;-)


----------

